# Ship stuff back to France



## Lahax (Jan 9, 2015)

After 1,5 year in New Zealand, travelling the country on horseback (google "onzetraiI" if interested), I need to send back to France all the stuff I've accumulated here.
I think it would be less than a cube meter and about 50 kg.
I'm in no rush (no need for air freight) but would like to spend a little money as possible.
Could you share your experience if you know about international freight? Companies, price per kilo or cube meter?
Also, if somebody had some space in a container due to leave New Zealand next march or later I'd be happy to split the cost.
Thanks for your answers.
Alex


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Unlikely there will be any offers from people with room in a container to add your shipment. Not saying you aren't as honest as the day is long, however, to them you are a complete stranger and they have no clue what is in your shipment.
Remember the questions that are always asked when you are at the airport check-in desk.....Are all these items yours? Did you pack them yourself? Are you carrying anything for anyone else?

A person who rents a shipping container has an obligation to fully disclose the contents to the shipping/international removal company they are using which is declared to customs. Stating you are carrying some items that aren't yours and that you have no idea about isn't gonna help the process and will probably ensure Customs crawl all over it with a fine toothcomb at the renters expense just for the heck of it.

Your only chance is to sign up for a shared container. Cheaper but can take up to 6 months to arrive. You will have to approach the shipping/international removal companies for this. They will find you a container and partition away part of that container for your shipment and the contents will have to be declared to the shipping/international removal company you choose. You will pay only your part of the container so will be massively cheaper. You also then have the chance to create a door to door service for your shipment from NZ to wherever you are going in France.

As a rule of thumb two car boots full of stuff will be around 1 cubic metre......remember this advice from our last move.


----------



## Lahax (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you for your answer and for the warning. I'll google that.
Any company you would recommand?
Any idea of the price per cubic meter?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Lahax said:


> Thank you for your answer and for the warning. I'll google that.
> Any company you would recommand?
> Any idea of the price per cubic meter?


Just Google international shippers. NZ Van Lines are fine which is the only one I have experience of this end.
There are many others.
No idea on prices in all honesty.
3 years ago we paid $10 000 to ship 60 cubic meters from UK to nz, so going off that price you'll be looking around $170 per cubic Metre plus insurance for a door to door service.
Cheaper if you don't have the transfers at either end - i.e. you dropping the items at the port in nz and picking up in France.

Where abouts are you heading in France?


----------

